

Why a CEO should develop a habit of daily meditation - edmaroferreira
http://joel.is/post/41942221925/5-reasons-as-a-ceo-you-should-develop-a-habit-of-daily

======
Zelphyr
I've found that listening to Binaural Beats
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats>) helps me during meditation.
Often its hard for me to focus on the breath for some reason but directing my
attention to the tones of whatever "beats" I'm listening to seems to be
easier. It may help that "7 Hz frequencies were found to enhance meditative
focus..." (Sample size of 8 people so, you know; caveat emptor)

I use a nice Open Source utility called sbagen (<http://uazu.net/sbagen/>)
which in addition to allowing you to define your own beats comes several pre-
programmed beats.

~~~
mtrimpe
That brings back memories; one of the first business ideas I seriously pursued
was actually social binaureal beat app.

It was designed to run on the Palm V back in 2004 though so I might've been a
bit ahead of my time back. It might make a nice little SoLoMo app today though
;)

------
vidar
"The result of having all these unhealthy thoughts come into your mind while
you meditate,"

I would hesitate to call these thoughts unhealthy, on the contrary they are
completely natural and harmless. It is our reaction to those thoughts that can
be unhealthy.

~~~
jrogers65
There is one reason that I can think of for why they would be classified as
unhealthy - they distract you from what is happening right now and, as a
result, you might miss something important. Multitasking is widely recognised
as being a counter-productive activity. Do one thing at a time, with your full
attention, and you will excel. Do many things at once and you will do all of
them badly. Or one could say that multitasking is the process of failing at
many things simultaneously.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_multitasking>

~~~
vidar
I absolutely agree that you should focus on one thing, what I am saying is
that meditation is training for that focus. Instead of forcing the thoughts
out of your mind you just let them float and they disappear by themselves. But
if you start seeing your thoughts as enemies and having power over you, you
are losing ground.

------
patrickmay
The meditation that got me hooked is Quantum Light Breath, voiced by Jeru
Kabbal. One version is available for free download online and a couple of
others can be purchased from the usual places.

Jeru explains the breathing very clearly. I found this to be an easy
introduction.

------
ideonexus
There's a great deal of scientific evidence for the cognitive benefits of
mindfulness meditation. Here's a good survey of the literature: <a
href="[http://ideonexus.com/2012/08/27/the-science-of-
mindfulness-m...](http://ideonexus.com/2012/08/27/the-science-of-mindfulness-
meditation-and-practice-for-the-rational-
skeptic/>http://ideonexus.com/2012/08/27/the-science-of-mindfulness-
meditation-and-practice-for-the-rational-skeptic/</a>);

------
duggieawesome
Chirping in, I recommend Zen Bones and Zen Flesh as a accompanying read.
[http://www.amazon.com/Zen-Flesh-Bones-Collection-
Writings/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Zen-Flesh-Bones-Collection-
Writings/dp/0804831866)

I've found myself relating to many of the koans and as a result, it has
allowed me to "take a step back" from a hectic life. I'm not claiming to be a
"better" person because of it, but instead, I have increased my sense of
perception.

------
neop
I've been looking for a good book on how to get started with meditation. Does
anyone have any recommendations?

~~~
jackbravo
I liked Mindfulness in plain english
(<http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma4/mpe.html>) and The miracle of
mindfulness (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Miracle_of_Mindfulness>). Both
have easy approaches and stick to the basics.

~~~
antinitro
+1 for MIPE

------
a3voices
Instead of meditating, you should exercise without headphones on. You get more
benefit for the time spent.

~~~
Jonovono
I just saw this book the other day at chapters:
[http://www.amazon.com/Running-Mind-Meditation-Lessons-
Traini...](http://www.amazon.com/Running-Mind-Meditation-Lessons-
Training/dp/0307888169)

------
oliverdamian
I studied meditation for many years at <http://www.clairvision.org> and what I
learned there made me a more robust yet fluid person. Now I intend to go back
for further studies.

